# Spieren & Gewrichten > Sport en spieren >  Spierkrampen in benen, geen diagnose

## chrismuis1

Hallo forumleden, ik ben op zoek naar een goede neuroloog in België die bij mij hopelijk wel de oorzaak kan vinden van mijn krampen. En dan ook uiteraard een oplossing daarvoor heeft. Graag advies.

----------

